# Who do I root for?



## VanVader (Jun 5, 2010)

Welp, finally moved into Mexico, waiting on my apartment in Culiacan, which is very nice.

So now, I am moving on to my second major concern. Who I root for in the Primera Division? Culiacan has the Dorados, but they are right now relegated to the Segunda Division. Right now I am eyeing Cruz Azul or América, but I am always open to suggestions.

Give me some recommendations here. In England I was able to find Liverpool pretty quick, and Sevilla FC in Spain was almost immediate. Mexico is a problem for me however.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mexico and it sounds like you are jumping right in with both feet.
Before you choose, check with your neighbors. More parties that way.


----------



## monika992 (Nov 11, 2009)

How do you like Culiacan so far?


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, if you were in Spain and directly went with Sevilla FC, then I guess Real Madrid was not of your liking for several reasons only you know. Well, America is considered the Real Madrid of Mexico, since America has the biggest budget, they always have a bit more coverage on the news, coverage of sports and all... then you got Las Chivas which is the closest match to the Barcelona of Mexico, and from there on, you got Los Pumas which would be very much like the Atletico de Madrid of Mexico, Atlante which would be like Sevilla Fc, Atlas like Valencia FC of Mexico... so, it depends on your liking...


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

VanVader said:


> Welp, finally moved into Mexico, waiting on my apartment in Culiacan, which is very nice.
> 
> So now, I am moving on to my second major concern. Who I root for in the Primera Division? Culiacan has the Dorados, but they are right now relegated to the Segunda Division. Right now I am eyeing Cruz Azul or América, but I am always open to suggestions.
> 
> Give me some recommendations here. In England I was able to find Liverpool pretty quick, and Sevilla FC in Spain was almost immediate. Mexico is a problem for me however.


Liverpool? Lemme see: lots of money, little success, sense of entitlement...


America is your team


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Consider Atlas. They are kind of the underdog Guadalajara team. They are famous for their youth development program. While they haven't won any championships themselves, many of the players they develop have gone on to success on other teams.


----------

